# All Slavic languages: thick socks



## Encolpius

Hello, I wonder what you call this sort of socks which keep your feet warm...just because it is *"warm socks" in Czech* and I wonder if more Slavic languages use the warm collocation. Thanks.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish we call them either *ciepłe skarpetki *_(warm socks) _or *grube skarpetki *_(thick socks)_.


----------



## samrcak

Priglavke or vunene čarape (wool socks) in Bosnian.


----------



## Encolpius

samrcak said:


> Priglavke or vunene čarape (wool socks) in Bosnian.



Very interesting you use 1 word.....What is the etymology of priglavke?


----------



## marco_2

marco_2 said:


> In Polish we call them either *ciepłe skarpetki *_(warm socks) _or *grube skarpetki *_(thick socks)_.



Of course *wełniane skarpetki *_(woolen socks)_ is also used, when they are really made of wool.


----------



## samrcak

Encolpius said:


> Very interesting you use 1 word.....What is the etymology of priglavke?



I just know that the word “priglavke” (plural) is used for traditional wool slippers made by knitting. Priglavke were usually knitted by our grandmothers, so I’m afraid that this tradition could die out.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
тёплые носки /tyoplye noski/ - warm socks
толстые носки /tolstye noski/ - thick socks
шерстяные носки /sherstyanye noski/ - wool socks

P.S. If I saw the photo you posted and was asked without any context "what are these?", I'd say *шерстяные носки *


----------



## DarkChild

In Bulgarian it's дебели чорапи literally "fat socks"



samrcak said:


> I just know that the word “priglavke” (plural) is used for traditional wool slippers made by knitting. Priglavke were usually knitted by our grandmothers, so I’m afraid that this tradition could die out.



In Bulgarian those are called терлици/terlitsi.


----------



## Colutti

Teplé/hrubé/vlnené ponožky (warm/thick/wollen socks) in Slovak. I'd say hrubé ponožky (thick socks) is the most common way to say it.


----------



## iezik

In Slovene, I think the _debele nogavice _is preferred over _tople nogavice_, although the selection of phrase can depend on material properties or suggested usage. I would also image using such socks when mountaineering as the second (outer) socks to reduce the friction on the foot.


----------



## Panceltic

iezik said:


> In Slovene, I think the _debele nogavice _is preferred over _tople nogavice_



I would just say *zokni*  This is obviously a German loanword.


----------



## Encolpius

Panceltic said:


> I would just say *zokni*  This is obviously a German loanword.



Interesting answer indeed, but do you call zokni only thick socks or socks in general?


----------



## iezik

*Zokni* (masc. pl.) and its variant *zokne* (fem. pl.) both mean *socks* in general.


----------



## Panceltic

iezik said:


> *Zokni* (masc. pl.) and its variant *zokne* (fem. pl.) both mean *socks* in general.



I would only ever use *zokni* for this kind of thick socks. Socks in general are called *štunfi/štumfi*, at least where I live (central Slovenia).

Obviously, the expressions and their exact meanings will vary from dialect to dialect (or even from a village to a neighbouring one).


----------



## Encolpius

In Czech you can call it *sibiřky *as well [Siberian socks]


----------



## firely

DarkChild said:


> In Bulgarian it's дебели чорапи literally "fat socks"
> 
> 
> 
> In Bulgarian those are called терлици/terlitsi.



Warm and thick is also used: топли and дебели чорапи. Both words are used frequently for all types of clothes and shoes. You can often hear:

Сложи си топли дрехи/обувки.
Имаш ли дебели дрехи?


----------



## oveka

In Ukrainian:
Панчо́хи - long 
Шкарпе́тки - short
Жура́бки - woolen (few know)
Панчо́хи вовняні = гамаші (borrowed) - leggings
Гетри (borrowed) - gaiters


----------



## rur1920

rusita preciosa said:


> Russian:
> тёплые носки /tyoplye noski/ - warm socks
> толстые носки /tolstye noski/ - thick socks


Never heard these ones.  I would simply not understand the second one.


----------



## Mishe

Yep. I'd say topli/debeli štumfi as well. Although nogavice is the standard word.


----------

